# preventing mites in the nest box



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

what is the best method to prevent mites from getting in the nestbox or bird's cage .
if each are different please explain whats the difference is?
is there a home remedy you could use to keep them away?
ty all who reply


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What I do is take a small handful of Seven dust *5%*and sprinkle it all over the bottom of the nestbox, then I put 2-3" of bedding in and fluff it up to mix a little of the dust into the bedding.

It's funny, I was just talking with a breeder friend about it being the time soon for red mite attacks. Right now in south Fl we are having drizzly rainy days. The mites will get off wild birds to seek drier places and find their home on any inside or sheltered birds.

Many times a secondary problem from a red mite attack is tapeworms. I learned that fresh papaya seeds act as a gentle and natural anti-parasitic in the intestinal track. I have mousebirds that are fruit eating birds, and when I give them papaya I leave the seeds on the fruit. I will take some extra seeds and put them on a small paper plate for the tiels to nibble on. I also dry some papaya seeds to save and add to their seed mix.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

can you use this method in cages too for babies 8 wks old?i dont have mites on my birds but have a customer who asked about preventing the baby from getting mites ,what she should do.so i told her i would look into it ty for your quick reply


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You can make a spray using a couple tablespoons of Seven 5% dust mixed well with a quart of water to spray (remove birds from room during spraying) nestbox, cage tray, and the perimeter of the room they are in. Do not spray on a bird. 

For application on a bird you would dip a cottonball (to use a a powder-puff) in some Seven 5% dust and gently blot (have your hand over the birds face/head) under the wings and the length of the underside of the tail, and from the hip to where the feathers end above the foot.


----------

